# Unigen Meds - Anavar



## Avar (Jun 8, 2010)

While researching I have come across this Anavar.

Oxandrolone 50 tablets x 10 mgs.

Made by Unigen Meds.

Has anyone ever heard of Unigen Meds?


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

yes they are UG haland descent....legit.. but not the best


----------



## Avar (Jun 8, 2010)

OK, so whos makes the best?


----------



## Avar (Jun 8, 2010)

Help me out here, which one is a reasonable product?

Asia Pharma

SB Lab Bangkok

LA Anabolics

British Dragon EU

AStealth

Balkan

Denkall

Hubei Huangshi Nanshang

Ideally it would be best from a manufacturer which places a hologram/seals on the boxes which can be verified online to check their products are genuine. This was my only reason for selecting Unigen in the first place.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

I just got a load of unigen stuff and, listen mate anyone can make a hologram for next to nothing and stick in on the box and go ... hey .. its real now look!

They do however have a scratch of serial number and passcode on their website to verify the product, all mine came up, and i entered them wrong on purpose and it said that the code was incorrecet.

Not sure if this makes any difference but they where cheap so. meh.


----------



## Avar (Jun 8, 2010)

What happens if you re-enter the code and check it again, does it still say they are valid? If so, then whats stopping someone using 1 passcode on 1000's boxes of fakes?


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Once the passcode has been entered its taken off the system and can not be used again apparently.

I trust unigen actually even though i havent taken their gear, it seems legit, ive got their winstrol and sust and ill be trying it out soon. Ill let everyone know if its good.


----------



## Avar (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice, I'll look forward to your log


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Just to bump his q as i was looking around to buy myself.

Asia Pharma

SB Lab Bangkok

LA Anabolics

British Dragon EU

AStealth

Balkan

Denkall

Hubei Huangshi Nanshang

could pro chem be added to the list? Do they have a site to check serial numbers too?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

musio said:


> Just to bump his q as i was looking around to buy myself.
> 
> Asia Pharma
> 
> ...


Even though pro-chem don't have a fancy website where you can enter a "serial number":lol: I would trust them more than any of the labs you've listed above.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

I was looking up R.o.h.m which gets some good reviews too.


----------



## stinkyjuice (Jun 13, 2010)

I work in big pharma (the guys who make your 4$ RX $400 and that you love to hate but are lost without) -- multinational although my regulatory experience is with hospital only products, short-term hypnotics, pain management, IV antibiotics, etc.

Unigen Life Sciences Ltd. and Alpha Pharma are the only 2 WHO-GMP certified manufacturers in the space we like to discuss here that I know of. Note I said that I know of and "in this space". Note the conditional language.

With the ASEAN harmonization taking place, most FDA's in asia --- are now requiring the ACTD registration format ----- You will not build a new drug application dossier around ACTD without a WHO-GMP certification---- although this is not the easiest thing to explain. Some countries have 90% of their GMP certifies facilities unable to meet WHO-GMP requirements and so we'll see a lot of changes.

Aiming or hoping to comply with GMP and holding a GMP certificate in the country of manufacturing is very different. The API itself may be from another country where you would want to inspect the GMP certificate on the API as well. I see the word GMP abuses by supplement and AAS manufacturers MORE THAN ANY OTHER INDUSTRY I KNOW OF.

OXANDRIN and about 7 others are USFDA registered and therefore had USFDA certifies API sources or facilities (whatever the country) which would likely hold WHO-GMP certificates or an equivalent suitable local GMP standard that is meaningful given the USFDA facility certification requirement.

I had a good personal experience with the Unigen generic oxandrolone Oxavar. I have also used the US prescription Oxandrin and another US generic Oxandrolone product-- with an obvious secure supply chain -- filled pursuant to a prescription...

I have also used Oxandrolone compounded from a licensed compounder in the U.S. as well so I have a very good basis for comparison versus obviously accepted brands. One thing I like about OXAVAR was that the mesh grade was extremely low.

Someone had suggested I try the seltzer water and lime juice with Oxandrolone in it about 30 minutes before the workout. I put 3 10mg tablets in and let them dissolve. I was surprised by the speed of solvolysis. I did perceive a nice energetic rush and good subjective strength increases -- although I didnd't start training until maybe 1 hour after consuming the drink.

Maybe I'll put it and some others through the GC-Mass-Spec in the lab next time around and make my own little report on % of the proper moiety for all to absorb.

I can't offer any commentary from first hand experience on the other brands listed above in the post but I know that several are absolute fakes and at least 1 hasn't existed for years a a real company.

I think that we the patients need to group the industry together with the real-GMP from real locations amongst themselves and let's test the real guys head to head and see who is the best --- and totally and utterly obstracize underground characters.

That is my 2 cents. Happy to hear feedback.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## stinkyjuice (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh also.. Hello Board... that was my first post. I have wanted to post before and lurked and read for a while but never felt like signing up in order to contribute---- Lazy on my part.


----------

